

Coinsetter Launches US Bitcoin Exchange, Cross-Exchange Liquidity Coming Soon - CrunchyJams
http://thegenesisblock.com/coinsetter-launches-us-bitcoin-exchange-cross-exchange-liquidity-coming-soon/

======
TwoFactor
I'm glad to see someone making progress in the US derivatives regulatory
environment. Bitcoin badly needs an options market to reduce volatility risk,
and this is probably a good first step.

~~~
genericacct
i dont see any mentions of options in the article. Can you imagine what the
implied vol would have to be?

------
conception
NoScript is giving me XSS errors on sign up over HTTPS, FYI.

------
ck2
and bitcoin just broke $400 (again?)

